# Need Pricing info



## Smokey74 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a Ruger P-89 9mm that I am looking to sell. I have owned it for about 20 years and have only fired it one time. It is in great condition and has one magazine.

I am trying to find out the value of this gun, any ideas or suggestions of where to find gun values would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look for similar guns for sale on the GunBroker.com auction site.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Rug...fs&gws_rd=ssl#channel=fs&q=Ruger+P89+for+sale


----------



## Smokey74 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the links. I will check it out.


----------

